# Phil's Narrow Gauge



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I noticed a few days ago that Phil of Phil’s Narrow Gauge has hit burnout. He posted on his site that he no longer has kits available. He says the parts section is still available and he may do limited run kits next year.
It’s sad to see him slow the business down. I have a few of his kits and enjoyed building them.
The full story is on his web site 
http://philsnarrowgauge.com/


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well that blows. I liked Phil's kits.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

He has the best price I've seen on the little gear motors he sells. I got 5 for $20, others sell them for $13 or so each!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

This was not a surprise, he said this last year that he was going to end production to focus on finished many of his personal projects that he kept putting off for the kit sales. I cant blame him for that as I know how he feels. When he talked about that last year I went an ordered the kits that I wanted to eventually build and put them away. He will still offer a limited batch of kits along with still filling the 800 series drop bottoms that are on backorder. I am on that wait list.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

great shame because the wood kits look great when built

sometimes you just have to take a break from it all, dave gormley from rio grande models uk was the same

he still produces pretty anything on his site although only in small batches, me and a pal have just ordered 4 x 

292 coach sides and 2 300 coach sides kits, he likes to have 6 to 9 items as it makes best use of the ply sheet

and i am sure if any of you got together for an order he would send it over although prices are around 20% 

higher now

the hobby seems to be struggling a bit at the mo,, be a great shame if the smaller kit makers all stop eh,,,


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Phil's kits are great! I have put a few together and have a few more to do. His kits are what got me into Fn3.

Alan


----------

